# What is the biggest ingredient for success?



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

*Which is more important to bagging geese?*​
Flagging/Motion1117.19%Calling1320.31%Decoys1117.19%Camoflauge/concealment2945.31%


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

What is the biggest ingredient for sucess when goose hunting? I think most hunters would say that location/scouting is the most important. So what is the most important in the field?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Calling is by far the most important, I think. Decoys help but if you cant call you wont do near as good as the guys who can rip on a call. Just my .02.


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

I think concealment is the most important. You don't always have to call, your decoys don't always have to be the top of the line and they will come in. But if they see you it doesn't matter how well you call or the dekes look, they aren't coming in.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

You missed the most important! Scouting for the X!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We have and will continue to kill geese if you are where they want to be even when they have been hunted hard.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

After hunting bean fields that have no way to hide yourself, I believe that concealment is a huge part!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

You have to hide really good because if the birds see you, you are screwed. Another key factor is location, if you are in a field that the birds don't plan on going to, you aren't going to get that many. You have to be in a field that the geese want to go into.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I think it doesn't really come down to one thing... All of the things listed throughout the poll are very important for a successful hunt. :wink:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Everything has to come together as deltaboy mentioned. But my sucess ratio jumped the most the day I cut an old tee-shirt and attached it to the end of a bamboo pole. Since then I've upgraded to all full bodies and bought a finisher blind but still the best day was hiding under a piece of burlap with two dozen shells waving that flag. best part was I had a first timer along, He now brags how easy goose hunting is. Oh boy does he have alot to learn!


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

1. Concealment
2. Calling
3. Flagging
4. Decoys


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

I was looking for scouting as my first choice also. But that's assuming you've got at least some basics of concealment, calling, decoys and motion. If you've got those, IMO, the area to put your effort is scouting. Both day to day to know where to hunt the next day, but also learning how geese respond to different situations.


----------



## Grounder (Jun 23, 2004)

I think everything must come together and succes will come. But concelment is very important, the most important when your aready in the field as long as your on the X . Cause I've limited out and and I think we can all say we have shot birds without calling. And some people hunt over only shells and others hunt only fullbodys and they both have success.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Anas Strepera said:


> I think most hunters would say that location/scouting is the most important. So what is the most important in the field?


Some of you guys need to learn how to read. Any goose hunter worth a grain of salt knows that scouting/location is easily the most important factor to a goose hunt. Which is why I narrowed it down to what is the most important in the field. Meaning what is the most important after you've got your spot.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

MOnte getting us on geese that have never seen a human being because until Monte talked to the farmer no one had hunted that field for the last twenty five years. And GB-3 you are wrong...........Have you heard Ron, Monte, and I all calling at the same time......It aint pretty uke: yet we still kill geese!!!!! 8) 8)


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You guys didnt kill to many in late oct early nov! :lol: :wink:
Anybody can kill geese in sept.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Because we were sick of shooting them and found so damn many ducks to target. :withstupid: Oh yea, and we suck at calling!!!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

What's most important? Knowing a bunch of people and having good connections.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Scouting Number One. After that if you're not hidden in the field it doesn't matter how many decoys or callers you have.

The biggest thing about being able to kill geese in the Fall is.............................NOT having GB3 sitting next to you!!!!! "Hey do you guys want me to shoot your birds for you?"

Dan, I figure at least we should have the best caller in the middle of the spread...that's why I always try to get between you and Ron. Anyone ever heard Ron's daffy duck imitation?


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

concealment is the biggest factor and then i would put calling, then decoys.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

What's most important? Knowing a bunch of people and having good connections. :wink:

Right on buddy! Of course, you need all of the other parts listed in the poll too...


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

calling


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

The biggest factor affecting goose hunting is the number of geese. With no geese, no amount of calling, concealment or any other factor makes any difference. Support wildlife management.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Location


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Anas Strepera Posted: 13 Jan 2005 05:16 Post subject: Re: What is the biggest ingredient for success?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

It's kinda hard to get them in without decoys, after that I'd say calling.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Did I hear it is hard to decoy without decoys? Tell me I didn't see that? I suppose you can't flag without a flag or see without eyes. I go for camouflage if you have camo. Cause if they have eyes, they will see you. That is funny!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:lol: You saw it. I picked one of the four choices at the top of this poll. :lol:


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

well I would have to say concelment is number one, only next to location but as anas said that was not part of the poll :withstupid: . Then callling and dekes finally. Becasue you can still call in a flock of geese with out packing out a ton of dekes.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Monte, The only reason we let you sit in the middle is so Ron and I can clean up your whiffs!!!! :withstupid: :wink:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Posted: 14 Jan 2005 19:56 Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Monte, The only reason we let you sit in the middle is so Ron and I can clean up your whiffs!!!!


I thought that's why you guys brought Zach? :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Nahhhh, we bring him for calling, I hate telling those other two to shut up with the calls, I like it better when Zach does it.

Oh yea Mav, your name came up at the delta waterfowl meeting last night. Jed may need your help with a delicate matter related to the upcoming banquet!!! :wink:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Anything to help! Just PM me!!!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Maverick said:


> Anything to help! Just PM me!!!


You have no idea! :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Think he is UP for the challenge!!!


----------



## winger (Dec 3, 2004)

I gave some leftover ugly calls away last Christmas, and this farm kid claims to be landing them in a field with no dek's.. man wher'd I put his name. 
he would be some pro-staf..


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

> Some of you guys need to learn how to read


What an Anas!!!


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Sorry that I'm not more in touch with my feminine side porkchop. It appears I'll just have to leave all the gay touchy feely posts up to you. :wink:

:run:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

:rollin:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

watch out anas, geese refer to him as white death.


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

that's good stuff.............. :rollin:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Bwahahahaha!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
LMFAO


----------



## rustygunner (Nov 28, 2004)

if you dont have a good hide..your not going to finish geese...period!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

> watch out anas, geese refer to him as white death.


Yep and so do some Fargo boys!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

I finished my last goose hunt of the season and limited out rather easily. I was where the birds wanted to be and was well hidden. I never blew a call, never flagged once, and only used 36 decoys that were mostly shells. Those big fat Canada geese came right in. But if I wouldn't of been hidden very well, there is no way they would of came in, period.


----------



## Travis Fox (Mar 18, 2004)

Anas hit it on the nail. LOCATION!!!! It doesnt matter if you are in the field next to them. If they want to go into a certian field thats were you need to be. Yeah, you cant shoot some birds in the field that is next to them, but they are usaully juvenelles, and you only shoot a few. If your in the field they want chances are your gonna limit out if you do your part. Concellment, Calling and Decoy Placement.
Just my :2cents:


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

The biggest ingredient for success is actually being in the field to hunt. With my work and school schedule that can be difficult sometimes. But as far as the options i would say camo, i don't care how good of a caller you are or what decoys you use.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

i'd go out in my street clothes before i'd leave the decoys at home. i could do a good enough job with make shift camo, but without decoys, i dont think i'd turn to many flocks.


----------



## wmcpartland (Dec 13, 2004)

Pluckem said:


> 1. Concealment
> 2. Calling
> 3. Flagging
> 4. Decoys


Personally, I would put flagging in front of calling. How cool is it to turn birds with a simple flap of the black tyvec?


----------

